# Complete Home Machinist Shop for sale (Silver Spring, MD)



## jeffhester (Feb 23, 2021)

My father-in-law passed away in December, and I'm helping the family sort out what to do with a veritable treasure trove of machines, tools and equipment in his home shop near Silver Spring, Maryland.

All machines were lightly used, well-maintained and in excellent condition. All have original manuals and are single owner. 

These are the bigger items:

Clausing 12" Lathe Model 5913
Clausing Vertical Mill Model 8530
Clausing Horizontal Mill Model 8551
Clausing Drill Press Model 1764
Powermatic #143 Band Saw
Rockwell Delta TG-3 Toolmaker Grinder
Rockwell Delta 6-Inch Tool Grinder
There a ton of accessories which I'm working to inventory, as well as woodworking machines, 3D printers, CNC routers, Kiln and a many beautiful tools.

We need to list the house, and would love to sell the entire shop, but also are open to selling specific machines. I'd love to hear suggestions on how to sell this equipment. I've got photos of almost everything.


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 23, 2021)

That’s a lot to deal with, regardless of the entire shop’s contents. I wish you the best; I’ve been through it myself. 

I’m pretty new to machine tools so I can’t offer much help regarding how to best go about it, but I can say I live in the area and am very interested in a number of the items you mention. 

Jason


----------



## jeffhester (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks, Jason. It is a lot. Reminds me of the joke "How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time." That's what we're trying to keep in mind. If there is anything in particular you're interested in, let me know and I'll post some photos.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 23, 2021)

The gurus will be along shortly, sorry for your, and the families loss. That would be an insane first shop for you, you'll never get that oportunity again.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 23, 2021)

My heart goes out to you. It's hard to close an estate of a family member. Pricing used machines can be difficult because prices will very from location to location. You might start to have an idea of prices of you check EBay on similar machines that sold in your region not just the asking price. I have purchased several pieces of equipment on Craigslist. Sometimes it's hard to deal with some of the people, but it's easier  to sell heavy equipment locally because shipping costs are a deal breaker . Good luck.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

jeffhester said:


> hese are the bigger items:
> 
> Clausing 12" Lathe Model 5913
> Clausing Vertical Mill Model 8530
> ...


If enough people are interested , I'll buy the entire place . I have cash on hand . You have my cell number below and I'm close . Dave If I'm sleeping leave a message as I work nightshift , or call at night !


----------



## Aukai (Feb 24, 2021)

You better be moving some stuff at your house. Jeff, may I introduce one of the gurus.....Very good person to deal with.


----------



## jeffhester (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks all. I've put together a list of the machines in the shop, which includes the machines listed above, plus some woodworking machines, two 3D printers, two CNC machines, an electric kiln and a variety of tools and accessories. I still have additional photos to add, but it gives you some idea. I'm created it because while it would be great to find someone local to buy the entire lot, I'd want you to have a better idea of what that includes.

*EDIT: I can't share a direct link here yet because I'm new to the forum, but if you go to jeffhester-dot-net you'll see a post. *


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

Biggest issue is if the machines are accessable Jeff . If they are located in a basement and rigging is involved , that's a downer . Where is this stuff located ?


----------



## jeffhester (Feb 24, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Biggest issue is if the machines are accessable Jeff . If they are located in a basement and rigging is involved , that's a downer . Where is this stuff located ?


It is in a basement, but there is direct access to the garage (same level), and out to the street. That should help.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

That helps . Let's see what comes out of this .


----------



## Wvlarry (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm interested in 3 of the machines, and a lot of the supplies and tooling. Damn shame your not closer. Just my normal luck.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 24, 2021)

At least you have roads to get there....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

Wvlarry said:


> I'm interested in 3 of the machines, and a lot of the supplies and tooling. Damn shame your not closer. Just my normal luck.





Aukai said:


> At least you have roads to get there....


Heck , I drove to Morgantown to watch a girls basketball game and drink a beer !


----------



## Aukai (Feb 24, 2021)

If I go down to the highway, and turn left, or right in 1hr I'm at the end of the road, and have to turn back...


----------



## Wvlarry (Feb 24, 2021)

Jeff. Is the voltage requirement on the Clausing lathe, and vertical mill single or 3 phase


----------



## Wvlarry (Feb 24, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Heck , I drove to Morgantown to watch a girls basketball game and drink a beer !





mmcmdl said:


> Heck , I drove to Morgantown to watch a girls basketball game and drink a beer !


Then I would guess that you had a daughter playing on a team against the mountaineers.  If it was at the WVU Coliseum you probably drove by within 2 blocks of my house.
Since I had a heart attack and wasted 7k having a defibrillator put in my wife is totally against me traveling very far from home. She is too worried that something will happen and I will end up in a hospital too far from home.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

Daughters high school team mate was a Mountaineer . Jess Harlee .   I talked to Jeff thru a pm . I let him know to let anyone interested in the machines or tooling to get first shot . If he had anything left he could call me . I really don't need these machines but if I could help him out , I would .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2021)

Anything leave today ?


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 26, 2021)

It hasn’t left yet but we agreed that I will be taking the lathe, band saw, drill press, grinder, metrology tooling, and a bunch of smaller things. I’m excited and also trying to figure out how to move it all. 

Both mills remain, along with a lot of tooling for each. 

And all the machines are single phase.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2021)

Great , I can take my mind off of this !


----------



## jeffhester (Feb 27, 2021)

Stil remaining:

Clausing Vertical Mill Model 8530 - PENDING SALE
Clausing Horizontal Mill Model 8551
Axiom Precision
Reality CR20 Pro 3D Printer
Woodworking power tools
Electronic tools
Much more...


----------



## ferrell vance (Feb 27, 2021)

could you provide info on the Clausing 8530, power feed? DRO?, tolling included? voltage? age/hrs? price, thanks in advance


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 28, 2021)

Sorry guys, the mills are gone. While I was loading some of my stuff yesterday, people came for them.


----------

